# folketsfiendes Adeptus Arbites (New pics 120819)



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been fiddling about with different Arbites fandexes for over a year, slowly deciding which to use and modify, my resolve to actually go through with the project of painting an Arbites army gradually strengthening. Now, after having spent far too much time trying out far too many color schemes I can present the first units I've finished. I'm a sloppy painter, but I hope you will like the overall feel of the models, and that the pics will not be too much of an eyesore.

As you will see, the infantry part of the army is based on Necromunda Enforcers.

First up a Patrol team and their Chimera:










































Secondly a K9 team, five "dogs" and their handler:


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Some more units.

A Shock Team:

















A Marshal (HQ):

















A group shot so far:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is really nice, have you got a link to the codex as this looks awsome.

+rep for making the codex and the awsome models


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

SLOPPY PAINTER? SLOPPY PAINTER? Nope a Bloody Good One! Great Models, Great Armies, Power Mauls, AWAY!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, that is pretty cool! I really dig the variation in the models and your color scheme.

They aren't badly painted at all. I think your dry-bushing is s little heavy handed, but otherwise they look sharp. I'd suggest keeping your drybrush a little more wet, and using faster brush strokes.

I tried to start an arbite list back in second ed. I bought a few squads worth, painted half got permanently distracted. Now they mostly make a 'diorama' on a shelf next to my small genestealer cult.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> this is really nice, have you got a link to the codex.


I'm not completely done rekafoobling the codex, and I do not have the layout skills needed to make it look good, but if you want to I can send it to you when done. In the meantime check out the available Arbites codeci out there - apparently there's lots of love for these guys!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

The arbites are guardsmen with power weapons and 4+ saves essentially. Whats not to like!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

folketsfiende said:


> I'm not completely done rekafoobling the codex, and I do not have the layout skills needed to make it look good, but if you want to I can send it to you when done. In the meantime check out the available Arbites codeci out there - apparently there's lots of love for these guys!


ok that cool, if you any want play-testers im up for it :laugh:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Cool minis and theme. You have spent some time collecting models, or those poor bastards have been languishing in your bitz box for years!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Cool minis and theme. You have spent some time collecting models, or those poor bastards have been languishing in your bitz box for years!


Thanks! Actually I bought four of the boxes this winter from GW. Not for cheap though...


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

A smallish update: three meltaguns for my Execution Team - hands from Enforcer weapon sprues cut from flamers glued onto meltaguns from the Catachan command boxes I used to make my Penal squad. I've actually finished one more Arbites Team as well, but I'll take some pics of them when they're based.










I know they're a little skewed, and that the work lacks precision, but hopefully it'll look okay when painted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking army. It's a shame the arbites never received an up date. One of the =I= codecies would have been the ideal chance.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Some further development!
First off my spanking new Combat Team: five boltguns and three plasma guns to put the fear of the law in the enemy.


















Pretty happy with those guys, and I'm hoping that this next unit will turn out at least equally good - The penal legion squad! There is still some minor work to do before base coating, but I can't resist the urge to show them as is:


























Most of the bits are of course from the Catachan command box, but I threw in what seemed to fit from some other kits as well - spot the bits if you can!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Some new pics, some of which showing new stuff! First off a new army pic with the forces so far (all in all 846 pts):









Next the Mobile Precinct Fortress (a slightly converted Land Raider) with the Marshal and his escort Shock Team:

















The combat team in front of their Chimera, together with the k9-team:

























The Patrol team in front of their Chimera:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

A Land Raider? What Madness is this! Personally I would have gone for the prometheus from forgeworld as it's a command raider, but I like the way this plog is going...


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> A Land Raider? What Madness is this! Personally I would have gone for the prometheus from forgeworld as it's a command raider, but I like the way this plog is going...


Thanks! Yeah, I was thinking about getting a Prometheus, but decided that what I needed bitswise was already included in the basic Land Raider kit.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Some work done on the penal squad! Pants, skin and grey vests are finished.



















Thoughts?


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the jailhouse trousers. Even after all the times I have passed through jails (dropping clients off, never as a guest) I never would have thought to give a penal unit orange pants. Now you need some crap-tacular neck and face tattoos on those bad boys and they'll be good to go. And maybe that one guy from Con-Air. You know the one... :laugh:


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> I love the jailhouse trousers. Even after all the times I have passed through jails (dropping clients off, never as a guest) I never would have thought to give a penal unit orange pants. Now you need some crap-tacular neck and face tattoos on those bad boys and they'll be good to go. And maybe that one guy from Con-Air. You know the one... :laugh:


Thanks! I've been thinking about tattoos, but as you mention, they will have to be quite shabby. I guess a faded greyish blue would do the trick.:grin:


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm bumping this because it's awesome!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

This is indeed awesome.

Those jail house legioners looks fantastic and as Kjell mentioned, even better with some tatts!

Nonetheless, great looking force so far, keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

pchandler43 said:


> I'm bumping this because it's awesome!





Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> This is indeed awesome.
> 
> Those jail house legioners looks fantastic and as Kjell mentioned, even better with some tatts!
> 
> Nonetheless, great looking force so far, keep up the good work!


Thanks! Progress has been slow, because of writing an essay exam on epistemology in social sciences at the university and modelling my space wolves. Nonetheless I've been able to finish the Penal Legion Team. Stupidly enough I forgot about the tattoos, but I will try some out just to see if I can make it look decent...

I'm very pleased with the result, and though they're kind of a glass hammer gameswise, they look good on the board.

Group pics

















Trios





















































































Feel free to comment!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Some development! I have tried tattooing one of the guys in the Penal Legion Squad, and I am reasonably satisfied, so I will probably do some more. Pics to come later! I've finished the in my mind in the original fandex too sinisterly named execution team. I will probably call them a Strike Team. They are lead by a Detective, and of course have their own chimera called Carnifex (try your knowledge of latin!).


































































Some WIP! This is the start of my two Rapid Pursuit Teams:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Looking Great*

These are very well painted models. I love the original ideas. The contrast of the white against the red is very crisp and clean. I also love the vehicle conversions you have done. Will be following this now that I have found it.
+ REP for the greatness,


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are great! if you can I'd the give the biker a cigarette and a cowboy hat, he just reeks "Im gonna chase those B*stards down. And make them pay."


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Medic Marine said:


> These are very well painted models. I love the original ideas. The contrast of the white against the red is very crisp and clean. I also love the vehicle conversions you have done. Will be following this now that I have found it.
> + REP for the greatness,


Thanks a lot! More vehicles will follow - among them some chimeras with hyperios missile launchers! Hopefully you'll like them as well. Also, there will be more bikers, with converted helmeted heads, sentinels, and a landspeeder. Oh, and a judge on a throne of judgement (ok, that's just an unconverted Karamazov, but still, great model - and it fits the army).



Lethiathan said:


> Those are great! if you can I'd the give the biker a cigarette and a cowboy hat, he just reeks "Im gonna chase those B*stards down. And make them pay."


Thanks! Cowboy hat and a smoke would be cool, but my green stuff skills are severely limited; took me some time to do the visor on the helmeted head along with two more in the same style. Hopefully he'll be able to chase the b-st-rds down anyway, even if he's missing some cool gear... I guess that assault cannon he's insane enough to have mounted on his bike will help a little. We'll see.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

A little off topic, but what the hey! My son has an Ork army, so as one of his birthday gifts I recently painted him an Ork Flyer - The Dakkashark!


































Hope you don't mind this Ork incursion too much, I just like the model a lot...

Edit:
I reread the rules for the dakkajet, and realized it could have one more twinlinked supa shoota - although none came in the box. What to do? You ALWAYS need more DAKKA - that's a basic rule! So, I dug through the box, took the shootas from the grot gunner, and in an orky manner attached them to the nose of the plane. DAKKADAKKADAKKA!


























DAKKADAKKADAKKA! WAAAGH!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Another unit finished for the Arbites army: The Lizardmounted Rapid Pursuit team!
These guys are scarylooking, but in-game they're kind of a glass cannon, though the Power lances provides quite a punch.
Models are from Void.


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

New shinies! First off, the based Rapid Pursuit Lizard Team:










Next, the Rapid Pusuit Biker Team. These turned out considerably less well than I had hoped, largely because I found the models boring to paint. I had some plans to buy three more, but those plans I have scrapped (and vigourosly at that). Well, anywho... here they are:


















And saved for the last, two out of three Sentinels are assembled. They will all have the same loadout (autocannon+hunter-killer seemed the best combination of Arbitesness and game efficiency to me):










Feel free to comment!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Some reinforcements! Since I used IG Veterans and Infantry Squads as the base for my Arbites-rules, it was important for me to have ten members for the patrol and combat teams. Therefore I bought yet another box of Enforcers, and now I've painted and based them...


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Three Armoured Sentinels with autocannon and hunter-killer missile finished, waiting to get their bases done.
















Left to paint: a group of watchmen, two heavy weapon tanks and a land speeder! Slowly getting there...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhh, those sentinels look wonderful. I also really like the paint scheme, well done, well done indeed Sir. Now lets see those bases finished!

Keep up the good work and look forward to your next update.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ohhh, those sentinels look wonderful. I also really like the paint scheme, well done, well done indeed Sir. Now lets see those bases finished!
> 
> Keep up the good work and look forward to your next update.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! I will base them at the same time I base my Watchmen Team, which I'm in the process of painting! I might sneak in a few wip pics of the remaining units - tonight is assembly night!


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

Managed to paint the last planned units for the army the other week, so it's kind of finished. (Will probably add some units to the collection in due time though.)

The last troops is a group of watchmen (with lesser training and crappier gear):

































A landspeeder:

























The sentinels with bases done:









Some army shots:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A very eclectic and colorful bundle. I do love me some Arbites, especially after reading Matt Farrer's _Enforcer_ trilogy...


----------

